# LLCoolBud First Grow



## LLCoolBud (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey there all Ive been browsing the forums alot recently and signed up now and im ready to do my first ever grow. I have decided to document it on here to help me increase my chances on having a sucessfull grow.

MY EQUIPMENT:
2 Lamp
2 30W Compact Floro
2 Clay Pots
1 Mirical Grow All purpose plant food 12-4-6
4 Huron Seeds(Niagra x White Widow)

3 of my seedlings are still germinating..and one is a 2 week old sprout i lost one do to inproper handling.

Strain Info From Dr.GreenThumb.com
Mostly Indica
Mold resistant
Medium flower to leaf ratio
Large yield
Best outdoors

Flowering 60- 75 Days
Yield 200- 450 g

Potency: 4 out of 5
Bouquet: Earthy, heavy

Heres a current picture of my grow:


----------



## mountain (Apr 26, 2006)

The first thing you should do IMHO...Dump that miracle gro in the toilet.good luck


----------



## LLCoolBud (Apr 26, 2006)

Im going to pick up some worm castings tomoro i guess ill order some earth juice or speacial nutriens then what do you suggest??

Also i am already having issues with ventilation i was quick to note the use of pc fans i have several extra lying around would any of you be kind enough to tell me how to wire them with some sort of power device thanks in advance??


----------



## mountain (Apr 27, 2006)

I, myself, use Fox Farm products (photo op), but there's a plethora of companies that make quality ferts. It also depends on in you want to go organic or not. You have plenty of time to look and ask around for opinions, they wont need nutes for a week or two. As far as a fan, use anything for now. Even if all you have is one of those big-ass sqaure house fans, just put on low and bounce the air off walls and shit. Gotta move(and exchange) the air.


----------



## LLCoolBud (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks alot mountain the one sprout that i have is starting to spread its first leaves im so excited...so do you use fox farm soil or just nutrients for veg and bloom? Thanks alot I need to go shopping soon also im looking to get a 250W HPS soon for clones.

As for the fan i got nothing until i find out how i can wire up these pc fans for some ventilation but thats my main issue with my grow box atm. If someone knows hows please dont hesistate to post


----------



## mountain (Apr 27, 2006)

LLCoolBud said:
			
		

> ...so do you use fox farm soil or just nutrients for veg and bloom? Thanks alot I need to go shopping soon also im looking to get a 250W HPS soon for clones.
> 
> As for the fan i got nothing until i find out how i can wire up these pc fans for some ventilation but thats my main issue with my grow box atm. If someone knows hows please dont hesistate to post


 
Damn, I just wrote this long ass reply and went to post it and the sever was too busy...lost it all.
But anyway. I wish I could help you out w/ the fan thing, but I fear any wiring info I could give you could quite possibly result in fire damage to your grow room and anything attached to it. sorry. Can't have that on my conscience. Have you asked around in other tred sections?(set-ups/lighting?)
I'm sure one of these very knowledgable brothers and sisters could help you.

As far as Fox Farm...I, and everyone I know that uses it, swears by it! I havn't tried the soil yet, but they seem like really good mixes. Again, the people that use it LOVE it. I use my own compost with FF ferts-"Grow Big" for veg and "Tiger Bloom"+"Big Bloom" for flowering.  FF also has some enhancers 
out there but I haven't tried them yet either. I'm sure they're killer too.

I would like to try "Avanced Nutrients" products but can't affor them @ present. It's specifically engineered for cannabis , and in every study I've seen done on it, it's blown everything else out of the water. 

GET SOME AIR FLOWIN' QUICKSTYLE!


----------



## LLCoolBud (Apr 27, 2006)

I now hooked up a fan its hanging in the center with the lights i can already notice the difference with the tiny fan!!! Thanks all.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 27, 2006)

Have you seen the thread called " wally world setup for under $40".

You have a great idea and are in the right direction, but here are sum ideas for you, hope this helps.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 27, 2006)

very nice strains..keep us posted


----------



## LLCoolBud (Apr 27, 2006)

Will do I wired the fan with a 9v plug and the fan is a 12v but its the highest i could find do you think that is electrily not safe i taped off the wires and everthing no open circuts and it seems to be working good.

Edit: With the help of GreenDayGirl and her electrician friend I was able to find out you don't need to worry about it catching on fire but having the wrong voltage after time is hard on the fan motor and may burn out the motor on the fan over time. He says it could last that way for maybe two years.

worth it in my books thanks again


----------



## LLCoolBud (Apr 28, 2006)

Well an update is at hand...my sprout has begin to spred its first leaves and i watered it also i added 2 more seedlings from a friend both are large stemed and one has a nice set of first leaves with very sharp viens(its beautiful) the other is still a pod but a long stem still even without the baby leaves im hoping that it beigns to open soon. I will post pics tomoro and ask some questions for sure lol until later....peace.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 29, 2006)

looking forward to seeing some pics


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 29, 2006)

Pictures! Pictures! We love pictures!!!!


----------



## LLCoolBud (Apr 29, 2006)

Picture: lol

this is of the best of the three my friend is having some renovations so he gave me his two started sprouts to take care of..he told me to water them tomoro morning which is now and i did.

Questions/Report:

This plant was drooped over onside of the cip when i woke up so i watered it and put a pen for it to lean against is this ok?

The pod sprount that has just as a long stem as number one is already beginging to open after one day in my box cant wait to see what will happen.

Third and final sporut it my final remaining one it has started to spread its first leaves but is having issues i watered yesterday trimmed its pot and have it under the light now hopeig it will start to spread its leaves fully.

Well thats all for now ill post more pics later please tell me if it sounds like im doing anything wroung i dont want to loose anymore plants do to complelte retardedness lol  Thanks all.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 29, 2006)

when you transplant you can fill dirt up to the first leaf.. next time you plant put your baby half way inside your planter...then you can add some dirt up to the first leaf growth  .....and if you get some _*light*_ wind happening...that stalk will thicken up 

thanks for posting a pic


----------



## LLCoolBud (Apr 29, 2006)

Np ive been watchin it all day I sware ive seen it grow.  Ive modified my set up to perfection because i had to make room for my 4 seeds in germ too hopefully they grow without a hitch this time. Ill post more pics when they are needed lol until next time.

P.S i have a fan on all three and they are stiffining up.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 29, 2006)

thats cool, u have any pis's of the new modifications?


----------



## LLCoolBud (Apr 29, 2006)

Ahoy here is the updates:

-Adjusted wiring to the side (made it safer)
-Added Second Light
-Cut both reflective cones to adjust for size and space
-Preparing for 4 more seedlings



Until later....


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 29, 2006)

look'n good man, looks like a good grow to come...


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok...paint to walls white, add a lid so it contains the light and hang 2 2foot long floro bulbs from the lid....they cost maybe 30 bux a piece at lowes


----------



## LLCoolBud (Apr 29, 2006)

Its got a lid that is on there 98% of the time...I will look into painting it white but i was probally only going to use it for vegetation as most of the plants will ne going outside but i am going to make a proper grow box to keep a perpetual harvest....I just donno if its worth my time usesing this when i can make one from scratch to perfectly fit my needs.

Edit: I'm going to have 7 seedlings under these two lights which are 23w compact florors with 1700 lumens each totaling at 3400lumens will that be enough for all them??


----------



## LLCoolBud (Apr 30, 2006)

Well heres some updated pics.... im planting 4 more seeds today so be prepared for more. Day 2 of the log i dont exactly know how long these plants hav been growing now but i decided i should start counting now especally with the wake of the new batch. The first seeds were slower due to my error so these next ones should be able to catch up.

Good news as you can seed the stems already thinkened up and the plant can stand on its own again all of them are looking nice showing fresh growth shoots  the one that was a pod before has now started to spread its leaves alotho it seems stuck shut i think it will open it self eventually.


----------



## LLCoolBud (Apr 30, 2006)

mountain said:
			
		

> I, myself, use Fox Farm products (photo op), but there's a plethora of companies that make quality ferts. It also depends on in you want to go organic or not. You have plenty of time to look and ask around for opinions, they wont need nutes for a week or two. As far as a fan, use anything for now. Even if all you have is one of those big-ass sqaure house fans, just put on low and bounce the air off walls and shit. Gotta move(and exchange) the air.



Also Moutain would you beable to tell me what you use for the vegetative cycle as well from fox farm? and would you be able to give any advice on feeding charts as i will need to know soon. Thanks alot.


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 30, 2006)

ur jsprout2 is such a cute retard


----------



## LLCoolBud (Apr 30, 2006)

JSprout1 is my only serviving seedling lol so it better be. I germed two seeds at first and it was the only one that made it threw my hack. I may be sounding retarded cause im new but I have a faint feeling that it will make a good bonsia tree later on...But 4 new seedlings later on today.


----------



## LLCoolBud (Apr 30, 2006)

I need help!!#!# my J sprout has wilted and is completly on its side now!!1 Is it gonna be ok?? Im just gonna leave it cause i dunno what i could do to help it ill prolly just hurt it. I hope its just a little too wet and recover i want this baby to pull threw weve been in a long trip.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 1, 2006)

might be dying/dead....it happens sometimes


----------



## mountain (May 2, 2006)

LLCoolBud said:
			
		

> Also Moutain would you beable to tell me what you use for the vegetative cycle as well from fox farm? and would you be able to give any advice on feeding charts as i will need to know soon. Thanks alot.


 

Hey bro, there's a good chart flotin around here somewhere. do a search on threads w/ Fox Farm in it.
I start w/ what they say on the bottle(Grow Big for veg)... 1 teaspoon per gallon of water every watering- usually 2-3 days apart. Water em until it starts to seep uot the bottom.
Good luck.


----------



## LLCoolBud (May 5, 2006)

Update the CSprout 2 has cracked and started to spread its second set of leaves.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 5, 2006)

LLCoolBud said:
			
		

> Update the CSprout 2 has cracked and started to spread its second set of leaves.


*Whats up LLCoolBud. If i might make a suggestion. Add some dirt to your cups. Fill them up about 1/2 inch to a inch from the top. It will give your babies more support. *


----------



## LLCoolBud (May 5, 2006)

I was thinking they were about ready yo be planted in the clay pots but im afriad that just pro-mix wont be a good enough medium?


----------



## Hick (May 5, 2006)

LLcool...those plants "need dirt"!!! ..and critically. Growth above ground is directly pproportionate to growth below ground. And there isn't even enough dirt in those cups to allow the roots to anchor the plant. Why so chinsey on the dirt?..a full cup would provide     ample support and room for a few weeks of growth.


----------



## chong420 (May 5, 2006)

yeah it needs more soil LL, plus i think i read somewhere..i don't know if it's true or not..that if the seed is planted in little soil or something they end up being mostly male..but like i said, i dunno..good looking grow though..nice plant


----------



## LLCoolBud (May 5, 2006)

Transplanted both to medium clay pots. Reconfigured my grow box to allow the babies to get some hieght and proper air flow. It works alot better now easier access. I watered each thougholy no water driped out  the bottom but i think the amount was sufficient. I hope to see some big growth now.

Well heres the pics.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 5, 2006)

good to see you got them transplanted


----------



## LLCoolBud (May 5, 2006)

Indeed! I just cant wait for them to start branching and such, I'm gonna go to home harware and look for far fox big bloom and Grow Big ill be needing them soon.


----------



## LLCoolBud (May 7, 2006)

Could anyone give me an educated guess of how much water i should give these once they are dry to the touch at the bottom? Just wondering im thinking about 2-3 cups of water each? am i totally off?


----------



## Hick (May 7, 2006)

LL'...water untill they are totally saturated, untill water is seeping out of the drainage holes, then DO NOT water again untill they are dry. Their need for water is directly related to their speed of transpiration. Transpiration is determined by the environment(higher RH and lower temps will require less water than low RH and high temps) and the amount of vegetative material(leaves) that are present. (More and larger leaves transpire more water). 
Letting them dry sufficiently also promotes root growth(seeking water)..IMHO. Presently have seedlings similar in size to yours, but with more veg' material, and it was 7 days between the last waterings. "Over watering" is without question, the most common failure of newbies...again.."IMmostHO"


----------



## LLCoolBud (May 7, 2006)

Watered till saturated and dripping out....2nd watering in the clay pots.

Comments Welcome..my friend got his hands on some fox farm Big bloom for flower now i just need to find the growbig formual for vegetative stage and im good to go! In the coming weeks im going to be getting an hps to have a perpetual grow just cant wait till i got a selection of stash


----------



## LLCoolBud (May 9, 2006)

Quick update:

Will post a longer one later on with closer pics.


----------



## conman231 (May 9, 2006)

These plants are gonna be bomb


----------



## LLCoolBud (May 10, 2006)

Pic updates:


----------



## LLCoolBud (May 13, 2006)

Heres some more updates. They have been in there clay pot homes for about a week now and are showing lots of new growth they have very close internode spacing. Im going to have to move them outside very soon due to livin conditions. But here they are.


----------



## Mutt (May 13, 2006)

Cool photo man, Great lookin plant.


----------



## LLCoolBud (May 13, 2006)

Thanks alot Mutt...Thats just one of them, I watered them both today which is the thrid watering in the large clay pots. I also got two new seedlings that i started in waterbottles properly this time one is already got is second set of true leaves the other is just growing its fair set still but they will be mighty fine! Im very impressed with this strain very powerful genes for a noob *uck up like me


----------



## LLCoolBud (May 13, 2006)

Well I got a little picture happy today and took pics of my currentset up with two plants in veg and 2 in seedling stage. Comments wanted and welcome!

Edit: 

Also topped off both plants in clay pots with dirt as the level went lower with waterings.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 13, 2006)

nice stuff LL....can't wait to see them grow up


----------



## Hick (May 13, 2006)

now they're lookin' _happy_!!


----------



## Zarnon (May 13, 2006)

Nice lil' stubbies...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 14, 2006)

*Whats up LLCoolBud. Your babies are looking great. How did you do that one picture. That is cool as hell. Also like your avatar. Great job man. *


----------



## LLCoolBud (May 14, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up LLCoolBud. Your babies are looking great. How did you do that one picture. That is cool as hell. Also like your avatar. Great job man. *



Hey all thanks alot for your posts!

I just use photoshop CS...i studied it for a couple years that was just simple little stuff in it it makes you look pro  if any of ud like an avatar or anthing i could make you one just pm me with a pic and and thing else describing what you want. 

Ill post more pics later on toaday all i'm wondering if i should start lst on one of these  cause i think its the only way im going to be able to keep 1 indoors.
If anyones got some good links for it please dont hesitate to post thanks alot.


----------



## Insane (May 14, 2006)

Hey CoolBud, those are some nice lookin plants keep up the good work! 

As for your question on LST.. I like to gently tie the plants down, I'll post a couple pics showing this. These pics were taken about 2 weeks after the plants were tied down, and you can see how after being tied down all the branches will grow upwards toward the light. Make sure you use a string that won't cut into the plants stem. You need to be careful with the amount of bend you give your plants, its a good idea to bend them and tie them down a little more everyday for a period of 3 or 4 days or so to make sure you don't snap the main stem, however this is up to you. I decide this depending on how flexible/brittle the stems are before bending. Just don't 'force' the bend, and you shouldn't have any problems. Even then, I've have plants where after LSTing them the main stem pulled back on the string so much that the main stem basically snapped itself, adapted to its new almost question mark shape, and continued to grow. Good luck, and keep us posted 

PS In my pics you'll notice areas where I pruned/topped, this is not necessary, and to prune or not to prune is up to the preference of each individual grower.


----------



## LLCoolBud (May 17, 2006)

Thanks alot insane, I moved my growbox to a new location but i will be visiting them today so ill have some pics. Here I had one of my 3 batch or germs its by by surpassed all other and i can see the hearty root system i think i found my special way to start plants now. It just goes to show you do learn as you go...

here a pic..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

LLCoolBud said:
			
		

> Thanks alot insane, I moved my growbox to a new location but i will be visiting them today so ill have some pics. Here I had one of my 3 batch or germs its by by surpassed all other and i can see the hearty root system i think i found my special way to start plants now. It just goes to show you do learn as you go...
> 
> here a pic..


*Whats up LLCoolBud. That baby is looking fat and healthy. Might want to put some black tape around the bottom of your container because Roots hate light. Looking good man, looking good. *


----------



## chong420 (May 17, 2006)

right on LL..righteous plants bro..


----------



## LLCoolBud (May 17, 2006)

Thanks alot...I was jsut given a bottle of Shultz bloom builder plant food 5-30-5 has anyone had sucess using  Schultz or is it a crappy miricale grow quality bloom forumla?


----------



## Insane (May 17, 2006)

Your plants don't need that right now. They're too young to be given anything but a weaker veg fert. 

I haven't heard anything good about Shultz. The best brand names for mj plant foods are: Fox Farms, General Hydroponics, and Dutch Master. These are the 3 I've had experience with, and if you get ferts from any of these brands you won't be disappointed, as long as you follow the directions.


----------



## LLCoolBud (May 29, 2006)

Well i recently moved and my two surviving plants are looking beautiful as ever, today i did LST to the two first branches of my largest plant. Take a look! Also i fed them both 20-20-20 Plant FOOD half strength yesterday the plants seemed to like it alot.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 29, 2006)

half strength on the 20-20-20 does wonders at their size...nice looking LL 

Ps-I feel like i'm talking to myself when i talk to you LL


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 30, 2006)

*Looking good LLCoolBud. They are gonna really start to take off now being outside and all. MJ loves the sun.  *


----------



## LLCoolBud (May 30, 2006)

That i noticed. This week I learned to very important things the true power of the sun and the power of ferts. Even at small doses you can clearly tell by look at the plant. I might water them tonight if they are dry i may take more pics if the tops start to turn up. But until next time...Thanks alot all and lady sorry causing all the connfusion with the LL lol but we will get threw it


----------



## LLCoolBud (Jun 6, 2006)

More Pics


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 7, 2006)

*Looking good LLCoolBud. How old are they now? Keep it up and you'll be smoking before long.  *


----------



## LLCoolBud (Jun 7, 2006)

The plants started on April 12th so its june 7th they are almost 2 months old now.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 7, 2006)

very nice!! keep up the good work!


----------



## LLCoolBud (Jul 7, 2006)

Long time no update but im now settled back on my own computer, so I will be able to update easier now.  

These picks are from yesterday. These are my second round seedings and my other two surviving plants from the beging, they are doing very good. Both are females im 90% sure no signs of being male this far in i think its safe to say. Anyways nuff talking heres the pictures.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 7, 2006)

*Damn LL those ladies and babies are looking great man. They are nice and green and look very happy. Your doing a great job man keep it up.  *


----------



## Hick (Jul 7, 2006)

.."nice" LL'


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 8, 2006)

those plants look huge!!

neat,keep it up


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 8, 2006)

Very nice grow! It's nice to have you back


----------



## LLCoolBud (Jul 13, 2006)

I trimmed off the fan leaves off the branches to promote the secondary branch growth I also pinched the top of the plant on the right so it will stop growing hieght because my plants are going to start flowering on the 15th if they are supposed to be done by sept 15th. I need to pick up fox farm still...!$! I cant find it in any stores i go to I might have to order it online!

Heres the pics.

P.S 

Today im ordering my 400w ballast and bulb for just under $80 off 1000 bulbs cant wait to get that baby.


----------



## Hick (Jul 13, 2006)

> I trimmed off the fan leaves off the branches to promote the secondary branch growth


...*??* I don't believe in trimming leaves for any reason,Photosythesis and I've certainly never heard of it "promoting secondary branching".
  Pinching the top, if done properly, will redirect growth hormones to the lower nodes and promote branching/growth there.
  Are you planning to take them inddors and flower them under the new 400?..or let "Mother Nature" work her magic outdoors?
Outdoors, your flowering process can be slower to maturity. I wouldn't count on them being finished by 9/15. But being in buckets(portable) you could always move them to a protected area in case of an early killing frost.

 That said, those ladies are looking wonderfull. Best o' luck!!


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi LLCoolBud,

Nice to meet you and your Girls  
They look like They're going to mature into beautiful exotic ladies in the very near future  
I'll be keepin an eye on them from now cos they're just a little older than my Pukka Skunk at the minute and it might be interesting to compare the developement between them.
Lovely healthy looking weeds man  

Respect

JGG


----------



## LLCoolBud (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks alot for your comments.

Hick: At first i trimmed the main stem fan leaves because they where covering the branches not allowing them to get light. But the second time was a noob idea to do and i wish i hadnt but i thinkt hey will be fine as they are still growing green tops sept for the main due to me being high and around my plants and i begin to try shit but over all if it stays the same hight and flowers now i think it will still be good i wanted to stop it from vegging just due to impatiance of outdoor growing. sry again another dumb costly mistake. 

On the other note i still have two very healthy 1 foot tall plants. If I order my light i think i will flower them in there I also am thinking of maybe taking a clone of each of my outdoor plants but Ill have to see if i can even get the light.

Again thanks and more pics to come.


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 13, 2006)

leaves in the light is a good thing!  they collect the energy from the light and use it to grow buds.


----------



## LLCoolBud (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the tip...I knew that naturally lol but i think you misunderstood. I cut the leaves off to alow the new grows get light  before the leaves grew over all of them. Thanks tho.


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 14, 2006)

you right i did misunderstand!  i thought you ment the leaves were blocking the light from reaching the stem...lol   i thought you seemed smarter then that!  good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## LLCoolBud (Jul 24, 2006)

Update 3/4  Female so far im waiting for  one to show  its sex still. All the plants are really healthy and growing fast. I just cleared alot of brush to open up a new spot for my plants so they are now getting even more sunlight during the day . I havnt started on the flowering ferts im waiting on them, hopefully they will arrive today or tomoro. Im getting closer and clonser to harvest and i cant wait.


----------



## LLCoolBud (Jul 25, 2006)

Well I finally got the delivery notice from the post office! So that means ill finally be feeding my babies some fox farm Tiger Bloom! Its taken a long ass time for me to find a place to get it off the net but i hope its well worth it. But my concern for posing was i was reading up on tiger bloom and i read it could make your soil slightly acidic. So far in my grow i havnt had and major problems to try and fix like mg deciencys ect so I feel i should learn how to battle this and not loose an entire crop to lazyness. Does anyone know of a cheap additive (epsom salts maybe?) to fix this problem before it happens lol Thanks alot hope to hear from yuo sooon!!#!


----------



## Hick (Jul 25, 2006)

TB has .06 chelated magnesium. But to more directly answer your question, 1 tbsp of dolomite lime per 1 gallon of medium, will not only "buffer" your ph, but provides magnesium throughout the grow. I _have_ used epsoms salts as a supplement at 1 tsp/gallon of water when defficiencies did occur.

"Acidity" has to do with ph, the more acidic, the lower the ph. At 1 tbsp/gal., it lowers my 7.0-7.1 tapwater to a comfy 6.6-6.8.


----------



## LLCoolBud (Jul 25, 2006)

So i need to get my hands on some dolomite lime. I just picked up the tiger bloom and fed all my plants i hope to see great things..now thankfully i have a fairly quick source for all my fox farm needs so i can purchase the others after this crop.


----------



## LLCoolBud (Jul 31, 2006)

MY babies after a couple of Tiger Bloom Feedings.....


----------



## Hick (Aug 1, 2006)

LL..the lime should be mixed in your soil "prior" to planting.
but your plants are looking great.


----------



## LLCoolBud (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks alot Hick I guess i wont beable to add it this time if i end up having any problems ill be sure to pm you or either way come running to this forum but prolly a flush may be needed at one point but as of now they are just scuking up the nutruents and really beefing up and starting to smell.

Ive waited soooo long...lol and so has the veiwers...lets see some nugget!!#!$


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 1, 2006)

*They are looking GREAT LLCoolBud. Man i can't wait to see some big fat ass buds on them ladies. Your doing a great job man keep it up.  *


----------



## LLCoolBud (Aug 4, 2006)

Well normally it doesnt work this way but, doesnt matter to me The final plant showed its sex today and im seeing a cluster of somthing that i know is not pistols and clayx...stay tuned for the kill report with pictures.

(Studys Preflowers one last time to make sure)


----------



## LLCoolBud (Aug 4, 2006)

Goodbye to my first son..lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 5, 2006)

*Bummer about the male but atleast you have the other plant to fall back on. RIP to your first son.  *


----------



## LLCoolBud (Aug 10, 2006)

Well this is the point the plants are really started to bud many of the flowers haved formed and the white hairs are beginging to infest the  growth tips so to speak.  The smell is really picking up from the one on the left or the smaller one its got an skunky almost coffee aroma.  The third plant is flowering as well but isnt much to talk about as its not a 5 foot moster ill get pics for it next time. Well heres the pics..im going to update alot more frequently now as the buds rapidly develop.

Heres the pics.


----------



## LLCoolBud (Aug 15, 2006)

Well read the title and look at the pics... As celebration i smelled the resin glands after a touch and had to try a little sample. It tasted nasty but still definatly added somthing to that bowl.


----------



## LLCoolBud (Sep 7, 2006)

Flower Update!

Lil sugar getting fiarly close to harvest now i cant beleive it was supposed to pull them by next week sept 15 but i think they will definatly need more time. I took a small smaple bout 1 g im drying it now hoping to see if its chemy and how the high is at this point. will post about the smoke when its ready until later like the new color.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 8, 2006)

LLCoolBud said:
			
		

> Flower Update!
> 
> Lil sugar getting fiarly close to harvest now i cant beleive it was supposed to pull them by next week sept 15 but i think they will definatly need more time. I took a small smaple bout 1 g im drying it now hoping to see if its chemy and how the high is at this point. will post about the smoke when its ready until later like the new color.


*Whats up LL. The ladies are looking great. Getting fat and frosty by the looks of things. I would say the end of September maybe even later for harvest outside. Keep an eye on those trichromes they will tell you when to harvest. *


----------



## dontknowmuch (Oct 28, 2006)

lol I was enjoying the read , but no ending.
Hope all is well


----------

